# Really, really fast lab cameras (Femto Sec. range)



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm posting the latest first.  The second post goes back to 2012:

"We’ve Just Invented the World’s Fastest Camera"





"Imaging at a trillion frames per second | Ramesh Raskar"





Fast photography is moving "quickly".  Yeah, I had to say that.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 25, 2018)

Note to the Moderator:

I messed up here.  I thought I posted this to "Articles of Interest".  I don't consider this "Industry News".  I'll leave it up to you to decide whether to move it. . . .


----------

